
Comprehensive Timeline of Covid-19 Spread - jkingsbery
https://www.nationalreview.com/the-morning-jolt/chinas-devastating-lies/
======
skmurphy
I think our primary focus should be on preventing further illness,
hospitalization, and deaths due to Covid-19. But it's worth keeping a log for
a retrospective review at some point after the crisis has resolved.

First key external misrepresentation:

"December 31: The Wuhan Municipal Health Commission declares, “The
investigation so far has not found any obvious human-to-human transmission and
no medical staff infection.” This is the opposite of the belief of the doctors
working on patients in Wuhan, and two doctors were already suspected of
contracting the virus."

links to
[http://wjw.wuhan.gov.cn/front/web/showDetail/2019123108989](http://wjw.wuhan.gov.cn/front/web/showDetail/2019123108989)

Google translate of key sentence: "The investigation so far has not found any
obvious human-to-human transmission and no medical staff infection."

